# Calgary Schools



## dalaney (Oct 7, 2008)

HI

Can anyone recommend a good school in or around Calgary for my 12 year old son please.

Moving to Calgary in February and unsure on area yet. Have looked at NW Calgary and Cochrane because of the view of the rockies but have also read that SW is nice too.

Any advice on nice areas and good schools very much welcome.

Thanks
Denise


----------

